# Njact and diff locals



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Depending on what part of the country or state you are in diff locals can have a wide variety of wrk .

Are locals aloud to teach more on sertain subjects that pertain to the wrk that their locals sees more off .

Ex if a sertain local does mostly industrial can they add more lessons on rigid threading , mechanicle bending , motor controls , plcs , etc 

Or do they have to go strictly on the njact lessons plans .


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I think they stick mostly to the basic's of the trade, but they offer continuing ed for the more specialized aspects, like, fire alarms, welding, M/C, large conduit bending.
Check your local JACT for more info.


----------

